# View of earth from space at night



## SparkyWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

This may be the single most awesome video I've ever seen. It's a view of earth from the ISS at night. It gives me the chills just watching it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ObnEpRccHM

All I can say is that I want to go to space SOOOOO bad. Hopefully, one day it will be cheap enough to where I can.

If your interested, here's a whole playlist of space videos to check out https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWz5BDXmpZGo4exDD4bf1bJWd-LIFngoL


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 16, 2014)

We'll be dead before space travel becomes plane-ticket-price-tier.

I'm sad that I'll never live to see that day come. I hope you kids will have a smashing good time by then


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> We'll be dead before space travel becomes plane-ticket-price-tier.



How can you be so sure? You see the future? Lucky you.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 16, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> We'll be dead before space travel becomes plane-ticket-price-tier.
> 
> I'm sad that I'll never live to see that day come. I hope you kids will have a smashing good time by then



Don't worry we'll trap you in the M.P.D. before that happens. :mrgreen:

On a serious note, who knows? It might become possible sometime soon. Considering that we're now beginning to focus on renewable sources of energy, if we can "harness" enough power from it it, it might be enough to launch a personal rocket into space.

Of course, this is just my own speculation and thoughts.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 17, 2014)

It's beautiful.

Maybe Virgin Galactic has a shot?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 17, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> How can you be so sure? You see the future? Lucky you.


Edit: Notice how Mara said '_plane-ticket-price-tier_.' Considering that hitching rides on the Russians' Soyuz is in the tens-of-millions USD, when it was available for tourism, I can't imagine any other nation or private company's price tag would be that far off. We're still talking big money, not plane-ticket money. And even if energy sources change and whatnot, it's till going to remain a high number, since the cost of creating and sustaining the vessel is high. 

I am inclined to agree with Mara that the prices for space tourism will not drop to an affordable level, barring saving your entire life and using it all for a trip to space, in our lifetimes. But who knows, maybe we're wrong. 

@Marazhuki I'll take your ashes up into space and launch them into the crotch of the Orion constellation. ;n; â™¥

------

Terry Virts's twitter has some gorgeous shots of the Earth from space. @AstroTerry if you're interested.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, but those are man rated rockets. You get rid of that constraint and the price comes way down. Also the Soyuz is just a stupid design. Way too heavy, too much of your payload is rocket. Von Braun FTW.

Edit: i'm not biased at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yes, but those are man rated rockets. You get rid of that constraint and the price comes way down. Also the Soyuz is just a stupid design. Way too heavy, too much of your payload is rocket. Von Braun FTW.
> 
> Edit: i'm not biased at all.



Soyuz has historically been one of the safest and most reliable launch vehicles...

At the topic in general, vehicles such as Virgin Galactic's do not go into space in the conventional sense. They follow a sub-orbital trajectory, because the energy required to attain orbit is prohibitively large. 

There is no reason to think that energy will become cheap enough, and launch vehicles safe enough, to make space travel accessible to the general public within our generation.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> @Marazhuki I'll take your ashes up into space and launch them into the crotch of the Orion constellation. ;n; â™¥



(â‰§â—¡â‰¦) Awww... That means a lot to me, I wish I have biological children who tells me that.

Also what's M.P.D?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2014)

Looking at Earth from space is something I find really intimidating, knowing that I'm so small compared to the rest of a planet.


----------



## shteev (Dec 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Looking at Earth from space is something I find really intimidating, knowing that I'm so small compared to the rest of a planet.




and infinitely tinier compared to the size of the cosmos!


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Maybe Virgin Galactic has a shot?



They just had a bad crash not too long ago... poor space tourists.  Maybe space is not so hard to reach, but they just don't want us to go there until they take care of some crazy intergalactic war they aren't telling us about.


----------

